# Another Braid Question



## surfslayer (Jul 22, 2014)

I really didn't want to be "THAT" guy asking another question about braided line, but I have reached a fork in the road.

Fins Windtamer or Sufix 832 for a Penn Battle 6k spinning reel? I am making the change from mono to braid, FINALLY. The only purpose for this reel is heaving and soaking 4-6Nbait. I have done the research and read countless posts about braid on spinning reels, but would like some feedback from people that have used one or both of these braids on a spinning reel for heaving. Does one perform better than the other on spinning reels? I plan to load 20-30 lbs braid to maximize spool capacity. I still don't know if I will be using a top shot or straight braid. I have seen recommendations for both methods but haven't really figured out the best for my purpose. This set up is never used for arties, just live and cut bait fished on the bottom.

This is an exhausting topic, I know. Sorry for having to ask but I could not find specific information listing the benefits or either of these two braids on a spinning reel ONLY for heaving bait. Any advice or experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It don't really matter. I have several Penn Battles and Conflicts in the 6000 size for surf fishing and I use 65# braid with a 30# mono topshot. I've used Fins, Suffix, and power pro with no noticeable difference on performance on the bigger reels. On my smaller spinning reels I prefer Fins because I get less wind knots using it.


----------



## surfslayer (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks sharkchum. Will heavier gauge braid help reduce wind knot issues? I was thinking about 20-30 lbs braid o maximize spool capacity and increase casting distance due to smaller diameter. thoughts?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It will help with wind knots and abrasion. A 6000 will hold about 300yds of 65# braid with about 40yds of 30# mono topshot. If your just planing on casting it that should be more than enough to handle anything your gonna catch. If your planing to kayak it out 400yds to catch big shark than you need to get a bigger reel. Just for reference, I use 20# braid on my little 2000 size Conflicts.


----------



## surfslayer (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks again. I will try that set up. Does the knot connecting the braid to mono ever get caught up in the guides? I am a little nervous about that too. I am both excited and nervous about the switch to braid. it's just something new.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I use a crazy alberto knot and I've never had it hang on the guides.


----------



## surfslayer (Jul 22, 2014)

A guy at FTU told me that the mono topshot must be longer (roughly 150yds) to prevent braid from rubbing on the sandbars and breaking under load. Since I can't cast that far I would basically be fishing with straight mono with the braid in reserve. I am wanting longer casting distance due to smaller diameter. I am certainly NOT doubting your recommendations Sharkchum. I just want to ensure I am not missing something that will cause me to lose fish. 
Have you experienced any abrasion issues with only a 40yd topshot? 
My rig set up plan is:

12' Penn Prevail, Spinfisher 10500 (haven't bought yet, it's almost too large a reel), 600yds-65lb braid + 40yds-30lb topshot

11' Prevail, Battle 6k, 300yds-65lb braid + 40yds-30lb topshot


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

First off, if you gathered up all the people at both FTU locations,Hook Spit, Marburgers, Serouis tackle, and every Academy, Cableas, and Bass Pro shop in Texas,and put them all together, they still wouldn't know half of what I do about surf fishing. What I recommended works, all the time ,every time,year round and I would be more than happy to show you in person.


----------



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

You do not need 150 yards, as stated 40 yards will be plenty sufficient for your purpose.


----------



## surfslayer (Jul 22, 2014)

I will stick to the plan and load up as you recommended. I shall never doubt again. I really appreciate you taking the time to explain this to me.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Momoi diamond braid connected to momoi mono via fg knot. Whichever braid you end up buying make sure it's solid, not hollow. Sandbar/shells eat hollow braid fast..wonderful stuff offshore but terrible in the surf. 
*another helpful tip..the longer the loop on a spider weight 'eye'(where you connect the snap swivle)is the better it sticks..so when you make some weights bosox don't make a 1" eye on the weight you want your snap to attach several inches from the meat of the weight


----------

